# Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan (Merged)



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Just said there have been rumors going around about Blazers getting Hedo Turkoglu.

Pretty decent trade, depending on who we trade. My guess is Joel/filler. Most likely Webster, I hope not.

Overall, I like the deal.

Oden/Aldridge/Hedo/Roy/Jack.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*

Don't know any specifics, but Wheels is on The Fan right now and mentioned this rumor - said it's being talked about. Has anyone heard about this one?

On the surface, I can't say I'd like that deal. I'm not sold on Hedo.

-Pop

Edit: sorry if my subject line was deceiving.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*

dont do it KP! It's a trap! Just start Jones or Outlaw, they will be more effective than Hedo Turkoglu


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*

If its for Joel I guess it doesn't hurt '09 cap much, it clears Joels deal off the books for 2010. Turkoglu would be our best SF, but he still is very average. KP, try to talk Hedo into waiving his last year player option!


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*

Joel for Turkoglue works on RealGM. His contract is only for 2 years, so it makes sense for the blazers.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



graybeard said:


> Joel for Turkoglue works on RealGM. His contract is only for 2 years, so it makes sense for the blazers.


i'd rather package joel for a better sf with jack and webster.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*

his deal ends in the target time! 2 years at least he can shoot.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*

It'd be something like Joel for Hedo. Magic need a C, we need more shooting. And Hedo's contract is only 2 years more, it fits in perfectly. 

I think it'd be a great move.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



SodaPopinski said:


> Don't know any specifics, but Wheels is on The Fan right now and mentioned this rumor - said it's being talked about. Has anyone heard about this one?
> 
> On the surface, I can't say I'd like that deal. I'm not sold on Hedo.
> 
> ...


You don't like the deal? Why? You didn't mention who would be going out, so it leaves a large chunk of information out.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*

I believe Hedo's contract is 2 years with a 3rd year player option at $7,354,500 which he will probably exercise. Joels deal is 3 years with a 4th year player option so it does save a year.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



Blazer Freak said:


> It'd be something like Joel for Hedo. Magic need a C, we need more shooting. And Hedo's contract is only 2 years more, it fits in perfectly.
> 
> I think it'd be a great move.


All it does it take away time from Jones and Outlaw. I dont like it, we can find other ways to score, and i think Joel serves as a great reserve C incase one or two of our bigs go down next year like this year.

You can never have too many big men. Sure Joel has injury issues, and he might be the Center that gets injured again, but i'd rather see if we can get more for him at the trade deadline next year.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*

Wheeler said it would be Pryzbilla for Turkoglu. I'd do that deal. Pryz has a longer contract and Hedo would bring more to this team then Joel imo.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



Spoolie Gee said:


> Wheeler said it would be Pryzbilla for Turkoglu. I'd do that deal. Pryz has a longer contract and Hedo would bring more to this team then Joel imo.


Hedo brings nothing that we already have. Use joel as insurance at C then shop him at the deadline, or package him for a better SF with a few other players.

Hedo gets us nothing but time taken away from Jones and outlaws development and a smaller depth chart at PF/C

We can shop joel to anyone when we want to, so lets wait and see if we can package him for something more useful.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*

Yeah, my knee-jerk was not so good, but it may be a good deal if we switch Hedo for Joel.

-Pop


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*

If it were for Joel, that would leave us pretty thin up front.

Aldridge / McRoberts / LaFrentz
Oden / Frye

This is assuming that Frye and Aldridge would be getting minutes at center, that LaFrentz would be healthy and that McRoberts would be good enough to play. If Joel goes, I would imagine that another Joel would fill his spot (Freeland)


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*

I do this deal. Turkoglu would be a bigger asset to this team then Joel. He'll shoot around 40% from three, something we need over a backup injury prone center.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*

No. We need Joel's inside defense. Oden is foul prone, and he could really learn how to block from Joel. Hell, maybe Oden could teach Joel how to play offense. :clap:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



Five5even said:


> All it does it take away time from Jones and Outlaw. I dont like it, we can find other ways to score, and i think Joel serves as a great reserve C incase one or two of our bigs go down next year like this year.
> 
> You can never have too many big men. Sure Joel has injury issues, and he might be the Center that gets injured again, but i'd rather see if we can get more for him at the trade deadline next year.


Hardly. 

With Joel gone, Frye can then move over to the 5 for most of his minutes, freeing up the backup 4 minutes for Outlaw, which we all know he can play quite well. He can get some minutes at the 3 as well.

Jones can take the reserve minutes at the 3, and also has the ability to play the 2 at some points in the game.

This hardly hurts JJ or Outlaw at all, infact I think it makes us a lot better. 

I like Joel, but he can't stay healthy, and we need a guy who will be avaliable for when Oden is in foul trouble, and there is a much larger chance Frye would be there instead of Przy.

Oden / Frye / Raef
Aldridge / Outlaw / McRoberts
Hedo / Jones 
Roy / Webster
Jack / Sergio / Green

We sign that backup SG we've heard about and we have a pretty versitile team.

I think it's a GREAT trade for both teams.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*

If it is for Przybilla, I'd pass. I would rather give Outlaw or James Jones a shot at starting. In fact, your knee-jerk reaction may not have been all that bad, Soda. I'm not sure I would trade very many of our players in order to get Hedo.

Probably only Miles or LaFrentz, and we all know that's not going to happen.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*

Hedo would be a great fit. He's a good team guy that shoots well from the outside. I'd rather have a proven player than hope Travis can somehow get some basketball IQ.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



SheedSoNasty said:


> If it were for Joel, that would leave us pretty thin up front.
> 
> Aldridge / McRoberts / LaFrentz
> Oden / Frye
> ...


You forget that Outlaw plays the 4 pretty damn well, and can easily play the 15 mpg LA doesn't there.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*

who is this jones we are talking about? did i miss something? 

as both a magic fan and blazer fan, i'd be down with this trade. blazers get orlando's one dimensional player and vice versa. imagine dwight and joel on the same team.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



deanwoof said:


> who is this jones we are talking about? did i miss something?
> 
> as both a magic fan and blazer fan, i'd be down with this trade. blazers get orlando's one dimensional player and vice versa. imagine dwight and joel on the same team.


James Jones. 

I think it's a great trade for both teams. ORL needs a big man, and Joel is a good one when healthy. 

We need an outside shooter, and Hedo is a pretty darn good one. 13/4/3 with 38-40% 3FG is a perfect fit for our lineup. If we get him, and move Outlaw to backup 4, I feel we'll have a good chance at that 8th spot.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*

We do this and we are thin, and I mean thin, up front. Especially with a rookie center who has shown that foul trouble may be the norm, I don't like trading Joel unless it's for a substantial upgrade. 

Hedo I suppose is a slight upgrade over Outlaw or Jones, but not enough that I'd like the trade if it happened. 

Plus, I like Joel. Why are we doing this to him after he decided to stay?


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*

I have always liked turkoglu personally and his contract goes of the books if we can get him to opt out of his third year. He would def be our best small forward and he shoots well. Plus it provides more time for fry to play at the five spot or even lamarcus. Maybe we plan on resigning maglore I don't know but I like this trade. I think turkoglu will give us a viable three point shooter which is something we definetly need.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



deanwoof said:


> imagine dwight and joel on the same team.


I image Joel in a nice suit sitting on the Magic bench.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



ProZach said:


> We do this and we are thin, and I mean thin, up front. Especially with a rookie center who has shown that foul trouble may be the norm, I don't like trading Joel unless it's for a substantial upgrade.
> 
> Hedo I suppose is a slight upgrade over Outlaw or Jones, but not enough that I'd like the trade if it happened.
> 
> Plus, I like Joel. Why are we doing this to him after he decided to stay?


How are we thin up front? Who says Joel is even healthy this year? I'd rather give Frye the 5 spot, move Outlaw to backup 4, and put Hedo at the starting 3.

Can we get a merge on the 2 threads?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*

I really hope we dont trade Joel for Hedo. I want James Jones to be our starting 3, and Joel will be a very solid back up to Oden.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*

Jones can play some minutes at the 2 also. We'll have a very flexible lineup.


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*

I can't see why any one in their right mind would be against this trade joel has been injured for the past two years at times and he has no offensive game. Hedo would step right into the starting sf spot and average 14 points 3+ assists and 3+ rebounds. He is a great team player. Any one who thinks hes not an upgrade over joel I believe is wrong. I would be stoked if we pulled this trade. Plus his contract come off a year earlier than joel's. Remember basketball is a business. We signed joel with not intentions of drafting oden at that point. Joel understands this and he would maybe be angry about it, but I think he knows basketball is a buisness, and I think he would thank us for his opportunity for giving him a chance to shine.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



Five5even said:


> *Hedo brings nothing that we already have.* Use joel as insurance at C then shop him at the deadline, or package him for a better SF with a few other players.
> 
> Hedo gets us nothing but time taken away from Jones and outlaws development and a smaller depth chart at PF/C
> 
> We can shop joel to anyone when we want to, so lets wait and see if we can package him for something more useful.


Hedo shoots better then anyone we currently have on the team. Jones can play some minutes at the 2. I dont see how Joel is good insurance at C when he's hurt all the time. Pryzbilla averages about 45 games a year.

Add on to that Turkoglu has a shorter contract and this is a no-brainer.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



B_&_B said:


> I really hope we dont trade Joel for Hedo. I want James Jones to be our starting 3, and *Joel will be a very solid back up to Oden*.


Says who? In the last 2 season, Joel has played 99 out of 164 games. Only playing 43 last year. 

The guy is injury prone. Frye can easily play the 5, and there has been discussion about if Outlaw is better suited to play the 4. And if this deal happens, the Blazers believe that. James and Outlaw will get around 20-25mpg if this deal went down, which is a perfect amount.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*

Hedo doesnt fit long term.

I dont care about making the playoffs as much as i care about having sufficient depth at PF/C.

You can never have too many big men. Joel's stock is at an all time low, so having him come off the bench and post more solid numbers than last year should help his stock this season.

Maybe having him come off the bench is better for him. Less pressure. Plus, if he goes down, we dont intantly feel a pinch in our lineup depth through the C, PF and SF positions.

keep joel until something more valuable is presented. There is no reason to trade him. he is a great "culture" guy to have around.

James Jones or Travis can fill that SF role just as well, if not better due to their defense.

Joel is a great defender too.

James Jones can shoot a 3 pointer, he will only get better with time too.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



Five5even said:


> Hedo doesnt fit long term.
> 
> I dont care about making the playoffs as much as i care about having sufficient depth at PF/C.
> 
> ...


Pryzbilla doesn't fit longer-term and he's got a longer contract. Within a couple years Pryzbilla will be nothing more then a contract used to make trades work like LaFrentz. Joel will NEVER have much higher value then he does now because he's _always _injured. Not just occasionally but every single year. Imagine how bad it'll be when he gets over 30.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*

oh god no. I hope this doesn't happen. Joel wants to be here...he's a nice, stable family man that likes the portland area and even stuck it out here to be part of the rebuilding process rather than go to greener pastures. 

Hedo Turulu? that guy is way past his expiration date...how's his shooting recently?


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



Spoolie Gee said:


> Pryzbilla doesn't fit longer-term and he's got a longer contract. Within a couple years Pryzbilla will be nothing more then a contract used to make trades work like LaFrentz. Joel will NEVER have much higher value then he does now because he's _always _injured. Not just occasionally but every single year. Imagine how bad it'll be when he gets over 30.


We're being offered Hedo when Joel is coming off of a terrible season of being injured with a terrible statline.

wait and see if Joel improves this season off of the bench and then if he still sucks it up, then dump him at the deadline for a shooter.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



Five5even said:


> Hedo doesnt fit long term.
> 
> I dont care about making the playoffs as much as i care about having sufficient depth at PF/C.
> 
> ...


Joel doesn't fit long term either. If you have read any posts in this thread, you'd know Hedo's contract is a year shorter than Joel's if he picks up his PO(which he most likely will). 

How can you say we'd be thin with bigs if we traded Joel, when he has played 99 games out of 164 the last two seasons? He barely plays half a season. 

If we do this trade we get a 40% 3FG shooter, who can come in average 13/3/3, and spread the floor. Frye moves to the 5, Outlaw to the 4 and James stays at the 3. James can also play the 2, Outlaw can also play the 3, and Frye can also play the 4. Our bench becomes much more versitile, not to mention it opens a possible spot for Freeland to come over, since Raef will most likely be on the IR. 

We aren't going to get much better for Przybilla just flat out, and why risk him getting hurt again, which is a big probability and his stock drops even farther.

It fills a need for both teams, IMo.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



Xericx said:


> oh god no. I hope this doesn't happen. *Joel wants to be here*...he's a nice, stable family man that likes the portland area and even stuck it out here to be part of the rebuilding process rather than go to greener pastures.
> 
> Hedo Turulu? that guy is way past his expiration date...*how's his shooting recently?*


Yea, Joel wanted to be here...

After we offered him more money then anyone else.

Turkoglu shoots close to 40% from three. 

The biggest thing here is that Pryzbilla is injured every year and he's only in his 20's. It'll be even worse as he gets older. Getting out from under his contract now for a player that can at least help us in an area of need makes too much sense.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



Five5even said:


> We're being offered Hedo when Joel is coming off of a terrible season of being injured with a terrible statline.
> 
> wait and see if Joel improves this season off of the bench and then if he still sucks it up, then dump him at the deadline for a shooter.


At his "peak" Joel is a 6 and 7 center. Problem is he's missed _half _his games during his career. That's not a problem that will get better with age.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



Xericx said:


> oh god no. I hope this doesn't happen. Joel wants to be here...he's a nice, stable family man that likes the portland area and even stuck it out here to be part of the rebuilding process rather than go to greener pastures.
> 
> Hedo Turulu? that guy is way past his expiration date...how's his shooting recently?


How so? He's 28. He'd be 31 when his contract expires, and shooting doesn't usaully deteriorate with age. 

3FG %'s:
03-04(SAS)-*.419*
04-05(ORL)-*.380*
05-06(ORL)-*.403*
06-07(ORL)-*.388*

Career Averages:
1.0-2.7 *.388 *


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



Five5even said:


> We're being offered Hedo when Joel is coming off of a terrible season of being injured with a terrible statline.
> 
> w*ait and see if Joel improves this season off of the bench and then if he still sucks it up, then dump him at the deadline for a shooter.*


And what if he gets hurt again, which seems to be one of the biggest trends in his career? Then we will get nothing for him. He isn't that big of a piece, and has made little to no impact since we signed him.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



Spoolie Gee said:


> Yea, Joel wanted to be here...
> 
> After we offered him more money then anyone else.
> 
> ...


Bigs hold way more weight in the NBA because of how difficult it is to get a quality C and depth at that position.

Every team would love to have Joel as a backup, except for a few people here. Heck, San Antonio wanted Joel.

Save Joel for now. We can always dump him regardless of his health status due to the fact that C's are hard to get. I'd rather have the depth at C because we can get by with James Jones and Outlaw until '09.

Hedo is somewhat attractive, but you have to realize he is the offer for joel on the table while joel is at an all time low in stock.

joel will always be able to net us someone like hedo because of how difficult it is to get someone like joel at C and how easily it is to get a SF like Hedo. So keep him for now and see if his stock rises!!!!!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



Spoolie Gee said:


> I do this deal. Turkoglu would be a bigger asset to this team then Joel. He'll shoot around 40% from three, something we need over a backup injury prone center.


You got it. This deal makes sense on several levels. We have lots of guys (Aldridge, Frye, McRoberts) who can back up Oden, but we have a shortage of good shooters. All of those backups are also younger and less injury-prone than Joel. This deal also makes sense down the road. In two years this team will have jelled and Oden will be ready to take us to the promised land. With our multiple expiring contracts, we'll be able to bring in a vet who can help get us over the hump, and/or renew the contracts of Roy and Aldridge.

What is so impressive about everything happening this summer is that it shows Pritchard and company have a plan. This team is not being put together willy-nilly, it's being carefully constructed to complement Oden and our existing core of young studs. The pieces are coming together, my friends . . . and it's a beautiful thing!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



Five5even said:


> Bigs hold way more weight in the NBA because of how difficult it is to get a quality C and depth at that position.
> 
> Every team would love to have Joel as a backup, except for a few people here. Heck, San Antonio wanted Joel.
> 
> ...


We have a player perfectly capable of taking over Joel's spot in Frye. Why not add a piece that can really give us a chance at that 8th spot for a player who quite frankly, is not very important to this team anymore.

And you are putting waaaayyy to much stock into the value of big men. Sure big men are valuable, but not ones who have bad knees and are prone to injury. And well my god! That's Joel!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

This seems like a no brainer to me. I would take Hedo over Joel. Like everyone said he is injury prone and Hedo has a shorter contract. He shoots 40% 3 pointers and we need outside shooting. I have never heard anything bad about him and should fit into our team. I have a feeling we might not be able to get him for just Joel but I wouldn't give up anything else.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*

The more I think about this trade idea the more I like it.

I can't believe people want us to NOT acquire a better SF so Outlaw and Jermaine Jones can start? Are you freaking kidding me?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



Five5even said:


> Bigs hold way more weight in the NBA because of how difficult it is to get a quality C and depth at that position.
> 
> Every team would love to have Joel as a backup, except for a few people here. Heck, San Antonio wanted Joel.
> 
> ...


 Joel's stock was at an all-time low when he was on his way out of the league before we picked him up. He had one nice season of 6 points and 7 rebounds, that being in his prime. Since then he's been injured, which has been a problem of his since at least college.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



Blazer Freak said:


> We have a player perfectly capable of taking over Joel's spot in Frye. Why not add a piece that can really give us a chance at that 8th spot for a player who quite frankly, is not very important to this team anymore.
> 
> And you are putting waaaayyy to much stock into the value of big men. Sure big men are valuable, but not ones who have bad knees and are prone to injury. And well my god! That's Joel!


Look at the depth chart for teams at C across the NBA. the Blazers can get more than normal for Joel because quite frankly most teams don't have a backup that is any better than joel, regardless of injuries.

This is why we are being offered a 13/3/4 SF for a C with injury problems historically speaking.


And if we are going to trade Joel, we should package him with a few other players to net a FAR BETTER SF than Hedo.

KP would be foolish to jump on the first trade offer for joel, especially when we can get alot of offers if we throw martell, jack, joel or any of our 2007 picks besides oden out on the trade table.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



Draco said:


> The more I think about this trade idea the more I like it.
> 
> I can't believe people want us to NOT acquire a better SF so Outlaw and Jermaine Jones can start? Are you freaking kidding me?


I want a different SF to start for the blazers next year. I just dont want it to be Hedo Turkoglu.

Trade Joel in a package that lands us a better SF than Hedo.

We already have too many players on the roster, so a 3 for 1 or a 4 for 1 would work fine if needed.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

If we know Hedo will take his PO you do the deal, no question. I wonder if there's anyway to negotiate that with him ahead of time.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm not overwhelmed by Turtleglue.

I like turtles.

PBF


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



Five5even said:


> Look at the depth chart for teams at C across the NBA. the Blazers can get more than normal for Joel because quite frankly most teams don't have a backup that is any better than joel, regardless of injuries.
> 
> This is why we are being offered a 13/3/4 SF for a C with injury problems historically speaking.
> 
> ...


How do you know we can get a FAR BETTER SF if we packaged Joel? Got any names of these SF's?

And how do you know this is the first trade offer for Pryzbilla?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



Five5even said:


> Look at the depth chart for teams at C across the NBA. the Blazers can get more than normal for Joel because quite frankly most teams don't have a backup that is any better than joel,* regardless of injuries.*
> 
> This is why we are being offered a 13/3/4 SF for a C with injury problems historically speaking.
> 
> ...


That makes no sense. If Joel is injured, he does NOTHING for the team. We aren't gonna get some great player for Joel, and we aren't packaging him with Webster or Jack.

I'm getting the feeling the Blazers are defintiely keeping Jack/Webster at least for this next season. If Webster develops consistency, it's just the cherry on the top, if not? We got Jones/Hedo for shooting. 

Joel is expendable with the big men we have. We have Frye, Outlaw, McRoberts, Freeland(if he comes over, which he could if this happens), Reaf(if healthy) to back up the 2 spots. Outlaw/Frye can easily handle the backup minutes, and McRoberts and Freeland can handle the scraps. 

You are overvaluing Joel waaaaay to much. Hedo is a great fit for the team, he address a weakness, while trading away an injury prone, decent C.

If Joel was healthy, then yeah teams would want him, but he's shown over his career that he never is, and teams aren't going to offer us anything better than Hedo for him, unless we throw in some young talent.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

On a purely emotional level, I'd reject this trade outright. I like Joel, I think he's an upbeat kind of player who can provide a little depth and experience for a very young frontcourt. I've never really liked Turkoglu

If the Blazers do pull the trigger on this, though, it wouldn't be the end of the world. Przybilla would likely be a starter in Orlando, and would be waiting for Oden to get in foul trouble for PT in Portland.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

we can ask him to pick up his player option ahead of time. we did that with Fred Jones last year. If so it gives us even more $$$ in 09/10. Although, eh.. its hedo turkoglu, not exactly a world beater, but alot more productive than Pryz was last year.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

drexlersdad said:


> *we can ask him to pick up his player option ahead of time. we did that with Fred Jones last year.* If so it gives us even more $$$ in 09/10. Although, eh.. its hedo turkoglu, not exactly a world beater, but alot more productive than Pryz was last year.


Good point. That'd be very nice if it happened. Im not nearly as high on Turkoglu as it may seem but this trade just makes so much sense in so many ways.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Public Defender said:


> Przybilla would likely be a starter in Orlando . . .


Over Dwight Howard?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Over Dwight Howard?


At C. Howard has played PF since they got Darko I believe. Their starter right now at C is Tony Battie, and they literally have no one else on their roster. Other than pat garrity and he doesn't exactly play in the post.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



Five5even said:


> *Hedo brings nothing that we already have.*


Turkoglu is a 6'10" SF who is a 39% 3pt shooter for his career. He is a mismatch nightmare and his defensive liabilities are compensated for by Aldridge and Oden.

The Blazers don't have that on their roster. I'm not sold on this deal, but it does intrigue me.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Do this trade. We have 1 or 2 years in cap space, get a legit shooter from the outside, now Frye can get minutes at the 5 and Trav was MOST productive at the 4. Jones/Turk can battle for 2 years at the 3.....and not to mention, Joel is way to inury prone for my liking.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Public Defender said:


> On a purely emotional level, I'd reject this trade outright. I like Joel, I think he's an upbeat kind of player who can provide a little depth and experience for a very young frontcourt. I've never really liked Turkoglu
> 
> If the Blazers do pull the trigger on this, though, it wouldn't be the end of the world. Przybilla would likely be a starter in Orlando, and would be waiting for Oden to get in foul trouble for PT in Portland.


The problem i have with this trade is that if we dump Joel for another SF we are completely loaded at SF with a bunch of mediocre SF's. We have a much thinner PF/C linuep and would be forced to move Outlaw at PF (which isnt exactly a bad thing, but not necessarily a good thing either).

We are instantly forced into a lineup that looks like this...

LMA/Outlaw/Raef
Oden/Frye/

I can guarantee you that once one or more of these players goes down with an injury we all will wish we had joel as insurance. You can never have too many big men, even if they are injury prone. Joel can start on plenty of teams in the east because of the lack of depth at C, and despite his history of injury problems I think it is unwise to jump at the first advertised offer for joel.

Hedo is attractive, but its not going to do us any good. James Jones and Outlaw at SF is sufficient to the point where losing a big man in exchange for another SF who arguably wont perform better than Jones or Outlaw isnt worth it.

If Orlando could theoretically "start przybilla" then what does that say about the rest of the league? Przybilla could then technically start for almost every team in the NBA excluding Houston, Phoenix, Utah, Chicago, New York and Miami.

There is no reason to just whisk away Joel for the first decent shooter that is offered. Shooters are commonplace next to decent Centers.

With that said, we will always be able to trade Joel because of the extreme shortage of decent NBA Centers. Despite his injuries he can still hold significant weight in any trade scenario.

If anything, wait until the trade deadline, or later this offseason to see if something better presents itself than Hedo. I'm sure there will be other scenarios where we have a chance to get a shooter that is better than hedo in a multi player deal. We have more players than roster spots, and can probably pull off a 3 for 1 trade fairly easily.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



Blazer Freak said:


> How are we thin up front? Who says Joel is even healthy this year?


Huh? So you're saying that since there's a chance he'll be injured, that he should therefore be traded? Everyone we have might be injured.



Blazer Freak said:


> I'd rather give Frye the 5 spot, move Outlaw to backup 4, and put Hedo at the starting 3.


And to think you just asked, "How are we thin up front?" You're talking about having a backup frontcourt of Frye at the five and Outlaw to the four... Do you even understand the words you're typing... THAT'S THIN, in more ways that one.



Blazer Freak said:


> Can we get a merge on the 2 threads?


The only thing in your post I even understand...


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

If Joel gets injured again (likely), he won't even be able to notice us someone of Hedo's quality. I'm tempted to do this deal. I think Joel's a great guy, and respect him for coming back to Portland (more $$$ or not, he could've gone to a contender), but at this point my concerns about him being injury prone are starting to outweigh that. 

I throw Joel into a category with a few other players. I like Webster's potential. I think he could become a great shooter, and want to see how he progresses as he gets older. At the same time, you can only give a guy so many chances. I like Jack, and think he could become a solid starting guard, but I like Sergio more. I don't want to abandon Jack yet either though. I think Outlaw could break-out soon, but does he really have the basketball IQ to capitalize on it? I like Joel for sticking with the team, but he's hardly ever healthy.

All of the players mentioned have positives and negatives. The difference between Pryz and the others is his age, and frequent injuries. I'd be willing to move any of those players in the right deal, and I think this is a fair deal for the Blazers. There's no guarantee Joel's in our longterm plans either (FiveSeven's argument against Hedo). Who knows? Maybe Hedo will come in and be solid, a player that we keep for the future?

I've talked myself into this trade. Thanks for joining me along the ride.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



ProZach said:


> Huh? So you're saying that since there's a chance he'll be injured, that he should therefore be traded? Everyone we have might be injured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he should be traded for a player who can come in and give this team something it needs desperatly in shooting. We need to trade Joel, because he is always injured, and if we have a chance to upgrade a weakness through trading him we need to. 

How is Frye/Outlaw thin? They won't come in at the same time, as Oden or Aldridge will always be in with one of them most likely. Frye is like Aldridge position wise, PF is his natural, but can play C as well. And it's been discussed that Outlaw might be better at PF then at C, and if Ruben Patterson can play backup PF for us, I think Outlaw can.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Five5even said:


> The problem i have with this trade is that if we dump Joel for another SF we are completely loaded at SF with a bunch of mediocre SF's. We have a much thinner PF/C linuep and would be forced to move Outlaw at PF (which isnt exactly a bad thing, but not necessarily a good thing either).


Yeah, I agree. That's potentially a problem, as well. I didn't go there because I really don't have a good grasp of "the grand plan" that I assume Kevin Pritchard is still crafting. If it means playing Outlaw at PF and Frye at C, I'm not convinced the team will have the depth with strength that I'd want to see. 

As for whether or not Przybilla could start a lot of places - you're probably right, with the exceptions you mentioned, and probably a few others that neither of us are thinking of right now.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

What about Raef LaFrentz?

Guy was a starter for the Celtics the year before we picked him up. I think LaFrentz/Frye as the two center options behind Oden would be fine.

He's not great, but Portland isn't exactly aspiring to be great next season anyway. Plus I'm not sure how much more Przbyilla gives you over LaFrentz.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Since both Aldridge and Frye can play the 5 as a secondary role it opens up a lot of options.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Joel for Hedo?

That's a no brainer for me. Portland's vision for the center position changed the moment we won the lottery. Oden, Aldridge, Frye, and Outlaw (or McRoberts) are the future. Oden and Aldridge need to play as much as possible (30+ mins). Frye, Outlaw, and McRoberts do too. They sit on the bench while Joel and Raef play then we can't improve their value. We're not trying get into the Playoffs. We're trying to build a championship team. 

Losing Joel for a useful player is a must. Having that useful player's contract off the books in two years is a big plus. I guarantee he opts out, because he could sign a three or four year contract for more than the 7M.

Hedo and Jones are a decent small forward tandem. Both can shoot. Jones can defend the quicker 3s while Hedo can have at the bigger 3s. Both are intelligent. 

Pull the trigger!


----------



## TeDinero (Jun 27, 2005)

If we get Hedo for Joel I will be satisfied.

We need outside shooting bad and as of right now we don't have a dependable starting SF, this trade solves both of those problems.

Oden, LaMarcus, Frye and LaFrentz can share minutes and Center

Hedo with start at SF and can even play a little SG and James Jones can play reserve SF/SG, Outlaw reserve PF/SF and who knows about Martell and Darius.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Potentially:

Jack/Sergio/Green
Roy/Webster
Turkoglu/Jones/
Aldridge/Outlaw/
Oden/Frye/LaFrentz

IL:
McBob
Miles


Add in Udoka at the right price and we have a nicely balanced roster.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

This trade is an absolute no brainer. We get a Mike Miller lite' without giving up a singly young, talented player. Sign me up. What people need to realize is every player in our lineup doesnt need to be a star. We dont need a Rashard Lewis or Gerald Wallace at SF. We need a quality starter who can bring consistent outside shooting. Turkoglu is just that. He has his drawbacks, but for the price he is a complete steal.

As mentioned before, as long as one of Oden or Alrdidge are on the court, we would be fine using Frye and Outlaw as our primary backup big men. Throw in Raef, who is being completley overlooked, and we have a legit big man rotation which is 5 deep. McRoberts will be our 15th man and 6th big. 

PG- J.Jack/S.Rodriguez/T.Green or P.Koponen
SG- B.Roy/M.Webster/(I.Udoka)
SF- H.Turkoglu/I.Udoka/J.Jones
PF- L.Aldridge/T.Outlaw/C.Frye/J.McRoberts
C- G.Oden/C.Frye/R.LaFrentz/???J.Freeland???


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> This trade is an absolute no brainer. We get a Mike Miller lite' without giving up a singly young, talented player. Sign me up. What people need to realize is every player in our lineup doesnt need to be a star. We dont need a Rashard Lewis or Gerald Wallace at SF. We need a quality starter who can bring consistent outside shooting. Turkoglu is just that. He has his drawbacks, but for the price he is a complete steal.
> 
> As mentioned before, as long as one of Oden or Alrdidge are on the court, we would be fine using Frye and Outlaw as our primary backup big men. Throw in Raef, who is being completley overlooked, and we have a legit big man rotation which is 5 deep. McRoberts will be our 15th man and 6th big.
> 
> ...


IF KP goes ahead and does this deal, then i would hope that he would respond to any question about other SF options he had available with:

"We asked every team with a quality SF if they were willing to trade and they rejected our proposals"

otherwise, he is potentially eliminating the chance of getting far better SF's that have been brought up in trade rumors like..

Prince, Maggette, Jefferson, Granger, Miller, Battier.

I'd much rather see KP go all out and try to get one of those players before settling with Joel for Hedo straight up.

I think that if we packaged Martell, Jack and Joel with a future 1st rd pick we could get one of those players mentioned about with hesitation. With the amount of young talent we have in our system right now there is no reason to settle for Hedo when we have the tools to pull off a better deal for a better player.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Five5even said:


> IF KP goes ahead and does this deal, then i would hope that he would respond to any question about other SF options he had available with:
> 
> "We asked every team with a quality SF if they were willing to trade and they rejected our proposals"
> 
> ...


I don't mind trading Joel and Webster but I would like to keep Jack. So I'm not sure we can get any of those SF you listed and Hedo is a good trade IMO. I like Hedo and think he would be a good fit with his contract and 3 point shooting. I think you are dreaming if you think we can get most of those SF you listed for Joel/Jack/Webster. If we did somehow get one of those guys we would have to sign Blake for 3-5 years at 4-5 million. Like I said lets keep Jack and trade for Hedo for Joel.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



Blazer Freak said:


> No, he should be traded for a player who can come in and give this team something it needs desperatly in shooting. We need to trade Joel, because he is always injured, and if we have a chance to upgrade a weakness through trading him we need to.


Always is a pretty strong word to be throwing out there. Do you even remember how he got injured for the major part of last year? I suppose you're going to blame that on him, eh?



> How is Frye/Outlaw thin? They won't come in at the same time, as Oden or Aldridge will always be in with one of them most likely. Frye is like Aldridge position wise, PF is his natural, but can play C as well. And it's been discussed that Outlaw might be better at PF then at C, and if Ruben Patterson can play backup PF for us, I think Outlaw can.


"Most likely"....sure. Frye cannot play the 5 long term, no way. He's too thin. He can backup at the 4, but you're going to have to put it all on Freeland or Aldridge (or Raef) to play backup 5. And we all know about Raef's injury history.



> And it's been discussed that Outlaw might be better at PF then at C


You think?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



yakbladder said:


> "Most likely"....sure. *Frye cannot play the 5 long term, no way. He's too thin.* He can backup at the 4, but you're going to have to put it all on Freeland or Aldridge (or Raef) to play backup 5. And we all know about Raef's injury history.



Frye is 6'11", 245 lbs. Joel is 7'1", 255 lbs. A wash IMO.

Frye also has a bigger frame if you look at the two. I realize the team gives up some shotblocking with Frye, but they gain a more fluid offensive player as well as someone who isn't a liability from the FT line.


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



Five5even said:


> i'd rather package joel for a better sf with jack and webster.


Giving up on the PG position to strengthen another is not the way to the playoffs. Hedo for Joel would be a nice trade for both teams.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Brian Wheeler on 1080 the fan*



Rip City Reign said:


> Giving up on the PG position to strengthen another is not the way to the playoffs. Hedo for Joel would be a nice trade for both teams.


No kidding. If we trade Joel/Jack/Webster for Battier, then we would have Sergio and Green as our PG's? They can't run a summer league, we would have the worst PG rotation in the NBA. Not to mention Battier is a worse scorer than Ime.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Five5even said:


> otherwise, he is potentially eliminating the chance of getting far better SF's that have been brought up in trade rumors like..


Uh, how does this trade at all affect that? Portland is looking to acquire their bigtime SF through free agency in 2 years, not through a trade involving Joel Przybilla. 

By the time we're looking to pick that guy up, there's a real possibility that Hedo might opt out of his deal, which would give Portland another 7ish million to go after player X.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



papag said:


> Frye is 6'11", 245 lbs. Joel is 7'1", 255 lbs. A wash IMO.
> 
> Frye also has a bigger frame if you look at the two. I realize the team gives up some shotblocking with Frye, but they gain a more fluid offensive player as well as someone who isn't a liability from the FT line.


Let me put it this way, I don't see him as a guy who can maintain any sort of physical presence, how's that?

I think shot blocking presence is important, especially given the sieve-like nature of some of our outside players' defense.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Here's the interview:

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="335" height="28" id="divaudio2"><param name="movie" value="http://www.divshare.com/flash/audio?myId=1234818-07e" /><embed src="http://www.divshare.com/flash/audio?myId=1234818-07e" width="335" height="28" name="divaudio2" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed></object>


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Five5even said:


> Prince, Maggette, Jefferson, Granger, Miller, Battier.
> 
> I'd much rather see KP go all out and try to get one of those players before settling with Joel for Hedo straight up.
> 
> I think that if we packaged Martell, Jack and Joel with a future 1st rd pick we could get one of those players mentioned about with hesitation. With the amount of young talent we have in our system right now there is no reason to settle for Hedo when we have the tools to pull off a better deal for a better player.


0 chance we could get Prince, Jefferson, Miller for those guys. 

Maggette is an interesting idea, but he can't shoot a shot to save his life, and I would be hesitant to give up Jack for him since we'd probably let Maggette walk in '09. 

See my above post regarding Battier (or rich man's Ime as I call him, except for his scoring which is worse points per minute than Ime). 

I'm sure Pritchard will try to get more for Joel if he could, or try to package him and another player for a clearly better SF if he could, but if he can't Turkolglu is probably the next best, and only real option, if it is even an option. There is no way Pritchard is going to come out and say "Hey I desperately tried to get a better SF but Hedo was what I had to settle for." That would be very low class and a shot at our new addition.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I also dont think Pritchard would settle for a middle tier SF if it means not being a player in free agency in a couple years.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Five5even said:


> IF KP goes ahead and does this deal, then i would hope that he would respond to any question about other SF options he had available with:
> 
> "We asked every team with a quality SF if they were willing to trade and they rejected our proposals"
> 
> ...


We don't have the pieces, that we are willing to give up, to get any of those players, except Maggz..maybe Granger.


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

Five5even said:


> otherwise, he is potentially eliminating the chance of getting far better SF's that have been brought up in trade rumors like..
> 
> Prince, Maggette, Jefferson, Granger, Miller, Battier.
> 
> ...


No reason to trade Jack. Martell, Joel and a future first could bring Granger, but probably not Prince/Miller/Battier/Maggette and no way for Jefferson.

If you dump Martell now, you get little value in return and there is time for a vast improvement (we've seen glimpses already).

Get Hedo for Joel and the Blazers become 5-7 games better immediately.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I posted a couple time we would be lucky to get Hedo for Joel. I really doubt Orlando would do that trade. There is a thread at realgm Orlando forum about this rumor and there is no way they would be happy with just getting Joel for Hedo. If there is a way to get Hedo for just Joel I would do it in a heartbeat. Hedo has a better contract and is the 3 point shooter we need. Plus I think we would be better off trading Joel then Jack.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Brian Wheeler: Hedo Turkoglu to Portland (rumor)*



Blazer Freak said:


> No, he should be traded for a player who can come in and give this team something it needs desperatly in shooting.


Obviously we need shooting, but is he really that much better than J. Jones? I'm sure we disagree on the answer to that, but that's fine.



Blazer Freak said:


> We need to trade Joel, because he is always injured, and if we have a chance to upgrade a weakness through trading him we need to.


First, I disagree that he's always injured. Second, Aldridge has been injured during his one and only year. What if that happens to him or Oden again?



Blazer Freak said:


> How is Frye/Outlaw thin? They won't come in at the same time, as Oden or Aldridge will always be in with one of them most likely.


Have you seen their physiques? That would be the thinnest front line in the NBA. And how do you know they won't be in at the same time? What about an injury? What about foul trouble? We need someone like Joel or Magloire, and we won't have either if this trade goes down. 

Of course it's an upgrade in pure talent, but I don't think it will help the team as much as you do.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Rip City Reign said:


> No reason to trade Jack. Martell, Joel and a future first could bring Granger, but probably not Prince/Miller/Battier/Maggette and no way for Jefferson.
> 
> If you dump Martell now, you get little value in return and there is time for a vast improvement (we've seen glimpses already).
> 
> Get Hedo for Joel and the Blazers become 5-7 games better immediately.


It's not like we can't get Hedo. I don't mind it if that IS the best deal or only deal that we are able to pull off.

But we would be foolish to be sold 100% on Hedo before checking out all of our options and examining Joels health status.

If we pull that trade off for Hedo, we better be sure that we were unable to get Granger, Prince, Jefferson, etc...for a reasonable price.



I also think that if we trade for Hedo we need to probably look for a vet C as insurance this offseason to sign for the min or close to it. I dont know if Magloire would be willing to do a 1 or 2 year deal, but its worth asking.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

doesn't feel right to me. i've never liked the guy much anyways...


hope not. i'd rather keep both joel and martell than get a 1/1 for hedo.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Only filler I'd add to get Hedo is Green. He has Florida connections (would've been perfect if Donovan had not backed out). 

That said, I think Hedo's a great fit for what this team needs. I'd rather have a guy that stays on the court more often than not, and with the loaded frontcourt we have here, there's not guarantee that JP would play much anyway. 

Depends on how willing Orlando is. This came up on Yahoo: http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...-but-Magic-not-trading-Turkoglu?urn=nba,38874


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I too believe Portland would be much more willing to do a Joel for Hedo trade than Orlando would be to do a Hedo for Joel trade.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

1. I do a Joel-for-Hedo trade any time. Turkoglu steps in as the starter and gives us perimeter shooting in the starting spot. He's superior to any other option that we have by a fair amount.

2. I don't think Frye can play the 5 for any significant stretches. He's too soft and no kind of defensive presence.

3. We would still have Raef AND we could still sign Magloire. Jamaal probably isn't getting a ton of great offers, and Portland might be able to get him for a sub-MLE-level deal, at which point we replace Joel with a lower-salaried player while filling our small forward starting slot for a couple of years.

Orlando might go for this, too, since Rashard and Hedo together won't be very efficient.

Ed O.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> 1. I do a Joel-for-Hedo trade any time. Turkoglu steps in as the starter and gives us perimeter shooting in the starting spot. He's superior to any other option that we have by a fair amount.
> 
> 2. I don't think Frye can play the 5 for any significant stretches. He's too soft and no kind of defensive presence.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting idea. I just finished arguing against this in the Magloire thread, but that was Przybilla being traded without a name or face returning. Turkoglu would be an interesting piece to the puzzle, at least short-term. If I recall correctly (and I might not be), he's from the Wally Szczerbiak school for "gifted" defenders, but that might be okay with Aldridge and Oden behind him and Jones there as the new defensive stopper -- if Jones can play meaningful minutes at SG he and Turkoglu on the floor with Rodriguez, Aldridge, and even you or me might really be hard on some teams.

That said, I'm still not excited about resigning Magloire. I think I'd rather see Hamilton or someone like that make the team.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I would only make this trade if 1; we can resign Mag to a short (2 years) contract. 2, KP wants to shed more cap space for '09. 3, we could trade 2 for one and get a 1st rounder. (Like Turk + pick for Joel/Webbster)
I wouldn't rush into trading just for the sake of making trades. Yes we have a huge need of a Sf who could stretch the defense but we could wait until October and see if 1,Miles retire or 2 make a trade in February.
People throw names like Prince, Maggette, Jefferson, Granger, Miller, and Battier out there to take our spare parts? Give me a break. These are trades talked on message boards not boardrooms. It takes two (and sometimes three, for example in the Pippen trade where he forced Houston to trade him) to make a trade work. I have a lot of faith in KP to look at all of the possibilities before pulling the trigger.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

From the sound of things, Darko's going to sign with Memphis. This leads me to believe that Joel may very well be headed to Orlando.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Before anyone asks for a link, here it is:

http://www.commercialappeal.com/mca/grizzlies/article/0,1426,MCA_475_5625615,00.html


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I'd trade Jack and Pryz for Hedo in a heartbeat.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel for Hedo would be a great trade. It is more important to up the talent of the starters than have better backups. Joel would play 15mpg at most, if healthy but Hedo would be playing 25+mpg. He would spread the floor which will be needed for Oden and LMA to work.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Interview Download:

http://www.divshare.com/download/1234818-07e


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

One of those rare trades that makes sense for both teams...

Joel for Hedo works straight up. No need to include Jack or anyone else.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

How many years does Hedo have left on his contract?


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> How many years does Hedo have left on his contract?


2. He has a 3rd year player option. I would think he wouldn't take that and sign a multi-year contract.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> I'd trade Jack and Pryz for Hedo in a heartbeat.


Throwing Jack in would be a huge no-no. Jack for Hedo straight up still isn't appealing.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

NO to Jack, we would be horrid at PG and I like Jacks long term potential much more than Hedo.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Jack for Hedo straight up still isn't appealing.


I think the reason why Przybilla is the name being thrown around is because he's the only guy who works money-wise. Jack for Hedo straight up doesn't work.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Samuel said:


> I think the reason why Przybilla is the name being thrown around is because he's the only guy who works money-wise. Jack for Hedo straight up doesn't work.



Considering summer league play, he might be the only PG that is steady enough as well. Sergio has improved the last couple of games, but overall if you look at all the games, he has got pushed around so far. Yesterday it finally looked like he was playing a bit more in control offensivly, and began to know who he was passing to. Unfortunately he doesn't look to have put on any strength, and I can't even tell if he worked on his game or not. So that being said, I would rather Jack not be dealt. Brandon Roy can only play one position on the court at a time.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

If we have to include Jack I wouldn't touch the Hedo trade. I would trade Joel and maybe Green or a 2nd round pick and that is the max I would trade. Hedo might be worth Jack but not for our team. We need Jack now after watching Sergio in SL. Sergio just isn't ready yet. I want Oden/LMA/Frye to keep developing and if they can't get the ball down low it will be almost a waste of a season. We need Jack or at least Blake or someone better. I would hope we could get Hedo for Joel and maybe a 2nd round pick. Hopefully just Joel but I wouldn't if I was Orlando.


----------

